# [OCN Labs] In Win 101 Case Review By Jeffrey Edson



## Roxborough

Great review. Do you have a few more shots of the final build in this? Eager to see what it looks like.


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Great review. Do you have a few more shots of the final build in this? Eager to see what it looks like.


Seems this is a trend to want to see the final build shots, last time I didn't have any and now I added one. Duly noted, and will include a bunch in my next review. I do not have any more final shots other than the one I included. Sadly, the shelf above the computer fell and ruined some of my system parts.


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Seems this is a trend to want to see the final build shots, last time I didn't have any and now I added one. Duly noted, and will include a bunch in my next review. I do not have any more final shots other than the one I included. Sadly, the shelf above the computer fell and ruined some of my system parts.


That doesn't sound good! I hate shelves for this very reason. No matter how sturdy you think they are, there's always one weakness and it can take months or years to eventually fail and fall... and when it does, it is catastrophic because it is probably overloaded. xD

Anyway, back on topic. The last In-Win I worked in was the 904. That thing was stunning, I couldn't really fault it although I do prefer the Jonsbo cases now. I had the UMX3 on my 6700k 980ti build, and it was surprising how much you could fit in it!!


----------



## sap21

do you think this case can fit a Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm Radiator and a ST30 240mm Radiator at the same time with fans?


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sap21*
> 
> do you think this case can fit a Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm Radiator and a ST30 240mm Radiator at the same time with fans?


It does support 360mm Radiators, so it's hard to say but I would say yes, it just depends on the thickness of radiator. You want to make sure you have clearance for other things.


----------



## sap21

i dont have the case yet but after i read your review of it that helped me makeup my mind to buy it but the one thing that is stopping me is not knowing clearance measurements with a 240mm rad.


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sap21*
> 
> i dont have the case yet but after i read your review of it that helped me makeup my mind to buy it but the one thing that is stopping me is not knowing clearance measurements with a 240mm rad.


I think for 240 you will be more than okay, I would suggest putting it on the mounting section on the motherboard tray that way you get the best cooling setup the case offers.


----------



## sap21

ok can you give me the clearance measurements of the bottom of your rad to the case floor?thank you for your help


----------

